# Call of Duty 5 wont start new game!



## SYZ27 (Dec 3, 2008)

When i'm inside the game, i go to start a new game, then it lets me pick the difficulty, after that it doesn't do anything, it just shows me the menu that says new game or mission select, i try to mission select and it just takes me back to the previous menu... Please help... Thanks.


----------



## Breal555 (Dec 22, 2008)

I had the same problem!You download a offline profile creator,and create a profile and the game will start!:wink:


----------

